# LR 4



## gerardo2068 (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anybody know when LR 4 it's officially getting released?

What are the expected prices?

Cheaper upgrade option?

If so, what's the price for upgrade version

Looking forward for the official release date!

Thanks!


----------



## gerardo2068 (Mar 2, 2012)

Google didn't know, I guess TPF doesn't either.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 2, 2012)

I think I read that the Beta ends at the end of March...so I'd assume that full release will be the start of April (provided they don't have any major bugs to fix before then).

I believe that the Lightroom upgrade as always been $100 direct from Adobe, I think I've seen it at $110 retail.  

So yes, I believe you can pick up a cheap LR3 today, then buy the upgrade for $100 and save some money vs buying LR4 directly, which will probably be $299.  Or, if you currently have LR1, 2 or 3, you can just buy the upgrade when it's available. 

LR3 has been popping up in one-day sales.  I've seen as low as $60, but I think $80 is more common.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks I look around but I don't find a complete answer. I will go with the upgrade.


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2012)

Lightroom 3 - full retail - was $299. Members of professional associations like PPA and NAPP often get an additional discounts of about 15%.

To upgrade from Lightroom 1 or 2, to Lightroom 3 was $99 - Members of professional associations like PPA and NAPP often get additional discounts of about 15%.

The Lightroom 3 Student/Teacher edition was also $99. Members of professional associations like PPA and NAPP often get an additional discounts of about 15%.

I would not be surprised if those prices are higher for Lightroom 4.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Mar 2, 2012)

I hope they Are not higher. Every other software company actually decreases the prices as years pass.


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2012)

You wish! Every other software company doesn't actually decrease their prices as the years pass.

How often do you purchase professional grade software?


----------



## gerardo2068 (Mar 2, 2012)

Logic studio and many more.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 3, 2012)

> =gerardo2068;2522859]Does anybody know when LR 4 it's officially getting released?


Yes, the day that Adobe allows it to be sold.


> What are the expected prices?


The prices that Adobe sets.


> Cheaper upgrade option?


Be a thief and steal it on some warez thief site. 


> If so, what's the price for upgrade version


Less than the full price.


> Looking forward for the official release date!


Me too, but like we taught our kids when they were being raised, "Patience is a virtue."  Except for my daughter.  She couldn't pronounce virtue at 3 so she would say "Patience is a hurt you."  Patience grasshopper....it will get here when it gets here and not one second before.  



> Thanks!


No problem.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Drake (Mar 6, 2012)

KmH said:


> Lightroom 3 - full retail - was $299. Members of professional associations like PPA and NAPP often get an additional discounts of about 15%.
> 
> To upgrade from Lightroom 1 or 2, to Lightroom 3 was $99 - Members of professional associations like PPA and NAPP often get additional discounts of about 15%.
> 
> ...


Well then, guess we are glad to see you mistaken, as Lightroom has just become much more affordable 

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/03/06/Adobe-Photoshop-Lightroom-4-release


----------



## snowbear (Mar 6, 2012)

I got emails from Adorama and B&H - buy today.  $149 full/$79 upgrade.

EDIT:  I followed the links.  Adorama's order pages not working, but B&H advising web-only purchase pre-order.  Expected availablity 3/7


----------



## Buckster (Mar 6, 2012)

I buy direct from Adobe.  As a returning customer upgrading from LR3, I got it for $79, downloaded it immediately, and now have it installed.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Mar 6, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> You wish! Every other software company doesn't actually decrease their prices as the years pass.
> 
> How often do you purchase professional grade software?



So what about that price? Lol I knew that they would make it cheaper. Software companies do make their products cheaper as years go by.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 6, 2012)

gerardo2068 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.popphoto.com/http://www.popphoto.com/gear/2012/03/new-gear-adobe-lightroom-4-cheaper-more-powerful


----------



## Overread (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm now trapped between lightroom or a 140mm macro lens...... 
Must say the price on 4 is very surprising, seems Adobe has slashed the price considerably, maybe going for a wider market product alongside elements in cornering the amateur photographer sector (considering that it is considerably bigger than the pro market).


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 6, 2012)

At $149, buy the LR4 AND the lens!


----------



## gerardo2068 (Mar 6, 2012)

And $79 for the upgrade!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm all over this


----------



## gerardo2068 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah I had LR3 pretty much since it came out. I saw the price for upgrade this morning. Didn't think twice. Lol


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 6, 2012)

In 3 we couldn't brush the noise reduction "only where needed".

I haven't stepoped up to 4 yet but when i have a free hour I'll order and DL it


----------



## bhop (Mar 6, 2012)

Dang it.. my plans to get LR3 for $79 (adorama sale), then upgrade for cheap backfired.. it's ending up costing a little more to upgrade than it would have if i'd waited and just bought it outright..


----------



## gerardo2068 (Mar 6, 2012)

bhop said:


> Dang it.. my plans to get LR3 for $79 (adorama sale), then upgrade for cheap backfired.. it's ending up costing a little more to upgrade than it would have if i'd waited and just bought it outright..



Yeah, that was the first thing I thought about this morning. About all the people that did the same. Lucky I already had LR3 since it came out.


----------



## cepwin (Mar 6, 2012)

I bought LR3 on sale at Amazon last Wednesday...It turns out that if you bought LR3 since early Feb and you can prove it with your LR3 serial number and the receipt you're eligible for a free upgrade to LR4.  My package from amazon should arrive any day so when I get it I'll go on the adobe site and order my upgrade.    Do have a question.....has anyone been using the beta and tried to use their beta catalog in the final version of LR4?


----------



## Overread (Mar 6, 2012)

The Beta catalogue should work fine in the full version of lightroom4 - they did hobble it somewhat in the beta release by intent (or hobbled it with regard to work with LR3 and previous catalogues).


----------



## bhop (Mar 6, 2012)

cepwin said:


> I bought LR3 on sale at Amazon last Wednesday...It turns out that if you bought LR3 since early Feb and you can prove it with your LR3 serial number and the receipt you're eligible for a free upgrade to LR4.  My package from amazon should arrive any day so when I get it I'll go on the adobe site and order my upgrade.    Do have a question.....has anyone been using the beta and tried to use their beta catalog in the final version of LR4?



Do you have a contact link or something for this?  My version 3 is still in the wrapping.. just recieved it last week but i've just been using the 4 beta so haven't bothered to install it.


----------



## bhop (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah!  I got approved for a free upgrade.. (just sayin'..)


----------



## groan (Apr 2, 2012)

I got lucky.
BH had LR3 on sale for $70. Physical retail version. Obviously clearing out for the LR 4 release. I bought this mid March.
I then learned of the free upgrade deal. This happened a few days after i just got it for $70!
So I am getting the free upgrade and thus LR4 for $70. WOOT.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 2, 2012)

groan said:


> I got lucky.
> BH had LR3 on sale for $70. Physical retail version. Obviously clearing out for the LR 4 release. I bought this mid March.
> I then learned of the free upgrade deal. This happened a few days after i just got it for $70!
> So I am getting the free upgrade and thus LR4 for $70. WOOT.



nice!


----------

